

Let go - SwaroopH
http://anomit.com/2010/12/27/apologies/

======
djd
I had posted the same link on HN yesterday but had wrongly added the title of
"Why pride of being hacker is bad". Which i realized later so had to delete
it.The real title should have been "Arrogance of being a Hacker"

------
SwaroopH
Before fellow HNers take offense, it's better we give it some thought and
realize how something simple (yet so hard) can make much difference in not
just in our own life but also for others.

